# Any love for the Zeitwerk?



## 2JHead

I am very intrigued by the Lange Zeitwerk:

I think it is beautiful and very interesting but then again it is so weird I don't know if I could even wear it. Either way I keep coming back to read more and to look at more pics of this strange piece.

What you all think about it?


----------



## CFR

The ZW is a very cool watch. It's big and chunky, even for a Lange, but pretty compelling nonetheless. When it first came out, lots of people didn't like it. Within a few years, though, many began to think of it as a really important historic moment in Lange's recent horological history. The cool thing about the Zeitwerk's dial is that the vertical axis is somewhat reminiscent of a ship's chronometer (the limited edition Grosse Langematik Gangreserve for Wempe comes to mind), and the horizontal axis (the time display) is a tribute to Lange's Semper Opera Clock in Dresden. And then you turn it over to see the movement, which is I think the most amazing part of this watch.

Here's the Zeitwerk Striking time. The three photos near the bottom show (a) how big it is relative to the very small 35mm Saxonia that was introduced last year; (b) the Grosse Langematik Gangreserve (so you can see what I mean about the aesthetic of the vertical axis); and (c) the Semper Opera Clock (horizontal axis).


----------



## Babka

Those are great comparison photos...thanks for sharing. It is weird but, then again, many watches look weird. It's still a masterpiece nonetheless.


----------



## vipereaper30

It's a large watch but very comfortable on the wrist. Also, one of those timepieces that looks better than it appears in photos...and it is very photogenic!


----------



## 2JHead

wow it is huge! Seems to sit well on the wrist though


----------



## CFR

Yes. I should add that my wrist (in the photo above) is very small -- 6" (154mm) circumference -- so the watch looks especially huge.


----------



## carpentk37

It's a horological feat to replicate a digital display with discs. ALS continues to amaze me with their innovation. With that said, I have small wrists so it's not a good fit for me. Also, I tend to be more of a traditional collector and this is a deviation without a doubt (a stunning one nonetheless). I did buy a Lumen which I feel captures tradition with the Lange 1 dial with a modern and contemporary flare. Anywho, just my 2 cents.


----------



## mpalmer

A grailworthy piece. A fantastic watch with a fantastic price to match...


----------



## HTown

My personal grail. After I win the Powerball, this will be my daily wearer.


----------



## MJACLA09

Cool pieces. I can't wrap myself around one yet. It seems totally casual then it feels very formal. 

That chiming time looks huge in that picture.


----------



## jtruman

Cool and complicated, but ultimately a representation of time in digital format... sorta of like solving a problem when there isn't one


----------



## SEARZ

Absolutely love it. Kudos to ALS for nailing this interesting complication. I love alternative displays.


----------



## onkyo

Another ZW fan here..... one you try it on the wrist you will love it. Super cool watch!


----------



## se7enfold

awesome looks great!


----------



## phunky_monkey

HTown said:


> My personal grail. After I win the Powerball, this will be my daily wearer.


Mine also. Coolest watch going around as far as I'm concerned b-)


----------



## onkyo

one of Lange's best...


----------



## big-WIS

One of the most fugliest watches you could wear. Technically a marvel but I think it is more to show off the company's skill in wristwatch mastery rather than an attempt at making a beautiful watch that compliments its wearer. But these are comments from a guy who thinks most of the ALS range is pretty fugly except for their Saxonia models which I think is up there with some of the nicest most stunning watches you can own.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

One of the Lange watches that become iconic and something that you'll definitely notice on someone's wrist (I know I did!)

it looks nicer when its on wrist, one of the watches that designed to be worn rather to be put into showcase in boutiques

however, they have several versions that I truly dislike


----------



## maikeru

I am also a fan. If I could only have 1 ALS watch, my pick would be the "basic" ZW.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

maikeru said:


> I am also a fan. If I could only have 1 ALS watch, my pick would be the "basic" ZW.


truly agreed, their version with transparent dial is a bit over the top


----------



## drhr

Technical marvel but it'd be one of the last, if not the last Lange I'd look forward to owning . . . just cannot get past the aesthetics for some reason.


----------



## EnderW

Absolutely love it. However the size raises wearability concerns. Both height and lug-to-lug length demand a larger wrist.


----------



## PrinceT

I love it! Count me in for a fan base 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

I really like the Zeitwerk and would seriously consider one except i have a small wrist and I think it wears too big on me.. If there was a smaller version-- would put it on my short list


----------



## G550driver

Love it. Also looks so good at the back that I'd have difficulty deciding which way up to wear it!


----------



## dantan

Very much love for the Zeitwerk!


----------



## WRISTLOVE

I sold my Breitling, Omega, and Vacheron to buy the white gold Zeitwerk. I love watches that are different and this watch stands out. Lange is my personal choice among the finest watch manufacturers along with Patek and Vacheron. 
Zeitwerk wears perfectly casually as well as dressed. Good hunting!


----------



## TedPhatana

WRISTLOVE said:


> I sold my Breitling, Omega, and Vacheron to buy the white gold Zeitwerk. I love watches that are different and this watch stands out. Lange is my personal choice among the finest watch manufacturers along with Patek and Vacheron.
> Zeitwerk wears perfectly casually as well as dressed. Good hunting!


Can we see it?


----------



## WRISTLOVE

Everytime I wear this beauty I technical and esthetic beauty is amazing along with the datograph. I do miss my Vacheron, but am looking at a sport watch, Girard sea hawk in S.S. Really like the case, more so then the Omega, Rolex, and Breitling versions.


----------



## plastique999

WRISTLOVE said:


> I sold my Breitling, Omega, and Vacheron to buy the white gold Zeitwerk. I love watches that are different and this watch stands out. Lange is my personal choice among the finest watch manufacturers along with Patek and Vacheron.
> Zeitwerk wears perfectly casually as well as dressed. Good hunting!


Curious which VC you let go of? I have 2 VC's (Overseas and Toledo 1952) that I can't seem to let go of.

I absolutely love the Zeitwerk and it will be on my shortlist.

Interestingly, I also have a small wrist but noticed that its dimensions of 41.9mm x 12.6mm is smaller than my JLC Duometre which is 42mm X 13.7mm

I'll shoot comparison photos in the future. 









Sent from my 16M


----------



## onkyo

Reinhard Immanuel said:


> truly agreed, their version with transparent dial is a bit over the top


its not really transparent. More like sunglasses. My ZW luminous


----------



## Larry Seiden

To me, the Zeitwerk in WG is my grail!


----------



## dantan

If I could afford one, I would definitely purchase one!

I was fortunate enough to see one last Friday, when I went to purchase my first A. Lange & Sohne.


----------



## MilesB

A peek inside the Zeitwerk:


----------



## dantan

Amazing!


----------



## orbitalheel

It's amazing and unique. Will also never be able to afford one. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## dantan

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Well done; Car and Watch!


----------



## plastique999

dantan said:


> Well done; Car and Watch!


Grazie!

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## alex79

Much love indeed, someday for sure  

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## CFI care

much love, love exceeds funding capacity.


----------



## skinnyjay

Awesome watch. Lots of love for it!


----------



## ChrisVan

always dreamed to have one of these!


----------



## aaroniusl

Alot of love for it! Wish my wallet can support it.


----------



## aaroniusl

Tried the Zeitwerk again just a few days back. This and the Datograph are pure sweetness.


----------



## MartinVang

Next to the datograph, gotta be a grail. A few years back i say the decimal striker in Dubai Mall. Crazy watch.


----------



## Bwool

Its a pretty big watch. Anyone know if it would be 'good' on a small wrist?


----------



## CFR

My post way below, dated 3/14/16, shows the TZ Striking Time on my 6" (154mm) wrist. It's quite large and occasionally uncomfortable -- definitely not as pleasant to wear as a properly sized 36mm watch -- but it's worth it due to the cool factor!


----------



## plastique999

Bwool said:


> Its a pretty big watch. Anyone know if it would be 'good' on a small wrist?


I'm 6 1/4 and although it feels slightly large, it's presence far exceeds its weight

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## saturnphive

As long as we're (me) playing make-believe...

I've often pondered that when you get into that stratosphere of prices, you must be looking for something unique that jumps off the wrist. 

Definitely fits that bill.


----------



## Ranger822

Would really like to see this on a 7.5" wrist like mine


----------



## Ranger822

Had the chance to try on the Zeitwerk in RG and WG, courtesy of Govberg (thanks Bill Comfort) after making a trek to Philly. 

I must say they are both are seriously good looking but heavy and big watches on the wrist. Given the price, I am going to think about it for a while. I need to let the initial fever wear off so I can think objectively. Trading anything in to Govberg loses way too much current value in my collection to make that even a remote possibility. I will have to wait to acquire the necessary funds.


----------



## jcc5024

It's in my dream watch collection.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lostboys

Was playing with them at hk lange boutique, very unique German timepieces









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wintershade

Any love for the Zeitwerk?

Well, I know I'm sure loving mine! It arrive two weeks ago and it's by far my favorite watch I've ever owned. In fact I'd go so far as to say if I could only own one watch, this would be it.

Why do I love it:
1) Something about the jumping time display just makes the watch feel very interactive. My favorite aspect of ownership so far is when you happen to check the time just as the minute disc changes. Oh, what a delight! There was even on time, purely by chance, I glanced down at my watch just as the hour, decimal, and minutes all jumped. My heart jumped with joy.
2) The watch is a lot more versatile than I anticipated. The digital display gives it a casual feel, but the black crocodile strap and ample amount of white gold plenty of class. I think it looks best with dark jeans and a black v-neck, but today I'm wearing it with jeans and a rolled up dress shirt and I'm even contemplating wearing it with a tux at an upcoming wedding.
3) One thing I will say about this watch, is it attracts about as much attention as a Ferrari. So if you're going to buy one, be ready to be asked about it. The first couple days I felt shy wearing what my wife calls my "rapper watch" but now I just "own" it, wearing it with confidence. It gives me an excuse to talk about watches to people who don't normally take any interest in watches, which has been fun.

I considered purchasing a WG Striking Time instead of the standard Zeitwerk, and I'm glad I didn't. The 42mm case wears more comfortably on my 7.25 inch wrist and I think contributes to the watch's versatility. For my wrist, this seems like the right entry-point into the Zeitwerk range. But given how much I love it, I don't think this will be my only Zeitwerk. In fact, I'm contemplating eventually getting one of each model in the range, and ONLY wearing Zeitwerks, making it my calling card of sorts. There was another thread on here by a dad who wanted his kids to associate him with a specific watch. I used to think that was going to be ALS watches in general, but I'm starting to think I want it to be Zeitwerks in particular.


----------



## nicholasnick

It is huge but gorgeous. I could totally get used to tell time like that. Strange questions but is it military time? 24 hour clock?


----------



## wintershade

Thanks nick. Yes it is a monster. It takes some confidence to wear it for sure, but fortunately I’m not lacking there. 

The time is 12 hrs. There isn’t space for 24 hours on the disc, and it would make setting it take longer.


----------



## ericisback

I have this 140.029 incoming....


----------



## plastique999

ericisback said:


> I have this 140.029 incoming....


Congrats!!! Such a a unique watch, you will love it!

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## smurfdon

ZW is a pretty cool watch, It looks really unique.


----------



## LDoc

I had a chance to see them close up this weekend and I am in love. I do have a 225mm wrist so the size is a plus or me.


----------



## ericisback

I have this one incoming from LuxWatch:


----------



## carpentk37

With an engineering background, I have no choice but the admire the Zeitwerk. That being said, it all comes down to personal preference and unfortunately this one doesn't fall into my strike zone. Although, I'm hoping to see one out in the wild!


----------



## WatchEater666

They're so cool & quirky. Definitely on my list.


----------



## Atom_99

I don’t have an official “grail” but the Zeitwerk checks all the grail boxes for me


----------



## Raffe

I had the chance to visit the Lange manufactury earlier this year and spend some time in the Zweitwerk atelier, a dedicated team which builds all Zeitwerk watches. To see the watchmakers' passion and dedication is a sight to behold.

Sorry, but we weren't allowed to take photos.


----------



## Watcheroo

ericisback said:


> I have this one incoming from LuxWatch:
> 
> View attachment 14128209


I love that model 

Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cost&Found

hockey puck thick


----------



## Watch129025

I really like the design but this comment from Wintershade means I'll never own one:
"One thing I will say about this watch, is it attracts about as much attention as a Ferrari. So if you're going to buy one, be ready to be asked about it. The first couple days I felt shy wearing what my wife calls my "rapper watch" but now I just "own" it, wearing it with confidence."

The 1 and the Saxonia are sufficiently understated that we can wear them without attracting Ferrari attention--something I really like about Lange. 

If they could tone it down, and slim it down, I'd be much more eager to consider it.


----------



## CFR

Watch129025 said:


> I really like the design but this comment from Wintershade means I'll never own one:
> "One thing I will say about this watch, is it attracts about as much attention as a Ferrari. So if you're going to buy one, be ready to be asked about it. The first couple days I felt shy wearing what my wife calls my "rapper watch" but now I just "own" it, wearing it with confidence."
> 
> The 1 and the Saxonia are sufficiently understated that we can wear them without attracting Ferrari attention--something I really like about Lange.
> 
> If they could tone it down, and slim it down, I'd be much more eager to consider it.


The pleasure derived from owning it, and especially being able to look at the movement, makes the bit of recognition worthwhile! Here's one more data point. Since 2012, I've gotten two comments from non-WIS folks on the ZW Striking Time. One came from a stranger, sitting at the next table of a restaurant, who said something like, "You must be into watches. I know what that is, and it's really nice." The other came from a co-worker who noticed that I wear different watches but knows nothing about them. Whenever she'd see me wearing the Zeitwerk, she'd say it was her favorite.


----------



## Watcheroo

Cost&Found said:


> hockey puck thick


Nothing against you, but these hockey puck comments are getting old...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axlwatches

for the price point, I couldnt spring for it. I feel theres some total holy grail watches priced competitivley


----------



## MikeSunWest

Big and bold...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

I think we all think that those digits are going to "snap to" exactly when the second hand is straight up 12, like a quartz digital watch. Yeah, right. So there is always going to be short intervals of time when you won't know what the exact time is. But I guess if you can afford this watch, then you can afford a couple of assistants that can help with that.


----------



## CFR

heb said:


> I think we all think that those digits are going to "snap to" exactly when the second hand is straight up 12, like a quartz digital watch. Yeah, right. So there is always going to be short intervals of time when you won't know what the exact time is. But I guess if you can afford this watch, then you can afford a couple of assistants that can help with that.


I'm not sure what you mean. The minute and hour digits always change exactly when the second hand hits 12. If they don't, then the watch is broken. You always know the exact time. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Raffe




----------



## Impeccable Watches

Definitely a grail for me. 
Although has anyone seen the IWC tribute to Pallweber? 
Its use of digital time display is pretty solid as well, just a bit large.


----------



## F1_watches

The Zeitwerk is one of the few watches that people who know watches -- and don't know -- ask me about / compliment pretty much every time wearing it. It's really quite special. The only thing that I'd like to change is having a longer power reserve. But somehow I'll live with it as-is! It is one of a very few select watches that I simply could not see myself removing from the collection. Thank you for reading.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

F1_watches said:


> The Zeitwerk is one of the few watches that people who know watches -- and don't know -- ask me about / compliment pretty much every time wearing it.


How true! People rarely say anything about my watches. But I definitely remember one occasion a few years ago where I was eating at a local bar/restaurant and a guy who was seated several tables away (not right next to me) came over at one point and said, "I know what that is, and it's a really nice watch." It was a ZW.



F1_watches said:


> The only thing that I'd like to change is having a longer power reserve.


I don't mind the ZW's 36-hour power reserve because I love winding it daily. It has such a distinctive winding feel compared to other Langes and other watches -- so stiff, crisp, and precise. I like the way power reserve indicators look when they're in the middle of their range, which gives me an excuse to wind the ZW a few times each day if I feel like it.


----------



## greentimgreen

Coincidentally, I tried one on yesterday and I can't stop thinking about how beautiful it is, in a kind of 'industrial' sort of way. Wow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger822

A little over a year ago I tried on my two favorite Zeitwerks.















After much deliberation and saving of money I was finally able to get mine. I have enjoyed listening to the many comments here. I don't think they have swayed me that much, my decision was really based on what I felt I would enjoy most on my wrist and total disregard for what others might think or say. Ultimately, I chose the 140-032 RoseGold version. Part of my rationale is I have a lot of black faced SS watches. So, I really wanted something that looked like precious metal. Also, I really felt like the cream dial and rose gold would carry a lot of different straps like a chameleon, dressing up or down. Despite how great the black face Zeitwerk looked with my black pants and shirt, the rose gold really called my name. BTW, I'm 6'4" with a 7.5+ wrist size, so the watch sits pretty well in my sweet spot as far as I am concerned. It is thick, but no more than my Speedmaster or my Casio Protrek, and is actually a hair smaller than my ex-JLC US Navy SEALs Diver. I will post some wrist shots tomorrow.


----------



## Ranger822

And here it is at last!









I decided to make a quick strap change - to save the OEM strap and try out the deployant I have for another watch. I have a 16mm Lange deployant which doesn't fit the 18mm tang of the OEM strap, so I am using one of my other straps 20mm x 16mm straps that will fit it. Also, the OEM Lange straps are a little short for my wrist, using the pin buckle is problematic. I would rather use a slightly more tapered strap and the 16mm deployant for now until I source an 18mm RG deployant.


----------



## greentimgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kypt

They are beautiful. I will have one some day.


----------



## WatchEater666

This thread doesnt have enough movement shots.


----------



## weisscomposer

WatchEater666 said:


> This thread doesnt have enough movement shots.


OH MY GOSH that is incredible. What did you take that picture with? I've been trying to get some good shots with my (admittedly quite old) iPhone 7 and the camera doesn't come anywhere close to that level of detail.


----------



## WatchEater666

weisscomposer said:


> OH MY GOSH that is incredible. What did you take that picture with? I've been trying to get some good shots with my (admittedly quite old) iPhone 7 and the camera doesn't come anywhere close to that level of detail.


Believe it or not, it's just a first gen Google Pixel 3 + Lightroom. I'm far away from being good with lightroom too lol


----------



## Black5

WatchEater666 said:


> This thread doesnt have enough movement shots.
> View attachment 15149205





WatchEater666 said:


> This thread doesnt have enough movement shots.
> View attachment 15149205


ALS should make these reversible. With a movement that beautiful it would be tempting to wear it that way up more often than not.

Who cares what time it is...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster

It’s best second Lange to have


----------



## HaiovR

Great watch in my opinion


----------



## greentimgreen

Pongster said:


> It's best second Lange to have


I'm curious...after what?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wintershade

Lange 1 or Datograph


----------



## WatchEater666

wintershade said:


> Lange 1 or Datograph


I sold my Lange 1 for the Zeitwerk!


----------



## Pongster

I love it


----------



## backpacker1040

Very cool watch. Not so sure that I could pull it off, as it is quite a statement piece.


----------



## weisscomposer

backpacker1040 said:


> Very cool watch. Not so sure that I could pull it off, as it is quite a statement piece.


I got to try one on in person last year, just for fun. It's a big watch, for sure... but the cool factor is so high that I feel like it looks good on any wrist!


----------



## chatman

I love the Zeitwerk. I wish I could afford one. If it was justifiable as an investment piece I would consider it but otherwise, it'll remain aspirational.


----------



## Pongster

greentimgreen said:


> I'm curious...after what?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


after a Lange 1.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## TrlRnr

I thought ALS was very bold to come out with this model when they did (there must have been a great deal of R&D investment). It has slowly grown on me over the years, especially with the newer chiming models (love the honey gold iteration) ...definitely a grail watch!


----------



## twitceh

The Black dial time only Zeitwerk is on my bucketlist. Me and the misses had the pleasure of seeing the newest Zeitwerk Date with grey dial, also a beauty. Watching the Date wheel turn instanteously really is a special feeling. I would have the say, the extra diameter does make a big difference on wrist feel; happened to be just a tad too big.


----------

